# Shipping to canada-need help



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

Hola, 
I'd like to send some java moss up to fraynes1 in Canada. I've been looking at USPS, UPS and FedEx to see how much shipping costs. Any suggestions on which to use?
And what do I need to do for customs and such? Any paperwork?
I be clueless as to what I need to do. Any help would be great.
Thanks!


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

I've shipped to Canada a few times always using the USPS Global Priority service. Some of the tricks to help it make it over in fine shape. Never send a lot of plants, only what fits comfortably in a Global Priority envelope. When filling out Customs forms always give a value of $0 and that it is a gift. This saves the receiver GST and possibly PST depending on location. Be prepared to lose the shipment, it happens, I've had about an 80% success rate. Be prepared for a shipment to be held up by Customs so pack accordingly and don't send poor shippers. One can send a package across the US in 2 days, but I've seen Chicago to Toronto take 6 days. When dealing cross border you run into holdups with Customs and Canada Post. 

Bottom Line....

There is no way to guarantee a shipment to Canada, be sure both parities are aware of this beforehand.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

For mosses though, I believe a padded envelope for mailing CDs and the like would be fine. A week in the mail will not hurt it if it is in a layer of papertowel and sealed in a baggie. Most of the unusual moss in the US came here that way originally form Singapore/Japan. It can be frozen and in the dark for a week or more and come right back in the aquarium.


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

Thanks guys! 

I would think Java moss can stand the extra time. Its usually impossible to kill.


----------

